# West Country Bragette!



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Had a loooooooong day taking 3 cats down to the West Country - it was my new British baby Turtle's first GCCF show and she did fab taking 2nd in her Open, a 2nd of 4 and 3rd of 11 which I was thrilled with considering it was her debut.

Also took Softee and Schmoo aka Imp Gr Ch & RW SGC Amazolou Mr Brightside and Gr Pr & SGCA Amazolou The New Schmoo and they both did better than my wildest dreams!! Schmoo won his 4th Imperial, Best of Breed and Best British Neuter and Softee won his first Olympian, Best of Breed, Best British Adult, Best in Show British and OVERALL BEST IN SHOW!!!

I was so stunned I didn't even cry :lol:

Lovely to meet Spid there and introduce her to the boys - sadly it got cut short by the BIS but great to meet another Selkirk fan 

Piccies for you all to enjoy by Megan McConnell and Lisa Aggett


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Excellent, well done.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Beautiful cats, well done


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It was great to meet you too Soupie - and SO pleased for your boy - both hubby and daughter raved over him afterwards! He so deserved his BIS.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks honey 

I love him but I am biased  So glad they loved him too - Selkirks really are addictive!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh wow how exciting!! Well done!:w00t:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Brill news, mega congrats! And don;t the BIS drapes suit him!

How good have these last 2 weekends been for the curlies and the curly/variant pet peds!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations - a very deserved win I think :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done on such a fantastic day, a gorgeous cat and he deserved his place at the show, well done Chris


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

well done sarah...

i didnt realise soupie was you..


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone I am so proud of him 

Yes Soupie is me, I am Soupie lol!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Many congratulations!


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, really well done, what an amazing day, I bet you are still floating. Love your cats, I can't walk past a Selkirk without wanting to touch them now.

(must not lust after another breed, must not lust after another breed - repeat ad infintum)

:001_smile:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Too late -once you get to the mantra it's too late.


----------

